# Too much water flushes out nutrients??



## y2gt (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey all....its been a while since i posted here...my job BANNED the use of internet during work hours!  

anyway....i've been thinking about this recently and i want to get your opinions or maybe some hard facts...

I drink about a gallon or so, maybe more throughout the day by carrying a bottle with me all the time. Also, when I take my creatine or protein, i take it with about 32 oz. water.  All the time, about 10-20 minutes after i take the supplement and water, I have to go so bad i can barely hold it in. ....Does that mean that the creatine or protein I just took is pissin out also and not getting absorbed.  Because if I drank less water, I would be able to hold in the supps, nutrients from food, vitamins, etc... Does this make any sense, or not?  What are your reasons for drinking so much damn water if you take supps?  whadaya think??


----------



## Skib (Jun 17, 2003)

although you should drink plenty of water, i've actually heard there is such thing as drinking too much water... how much is too much? i have no idea... if you're training on a regular basis, then obviously you'll need to drink plenty of water... however, i've heard a rumour that drinking too much water can lead to diabetes? not sure if that's true or not... also a good friend of mine claims her sister got water poisoning last year from drinking too much? i don't know if any of these rumours are true though... maybe someone else can clarify?

as for me, i pretty much just listen to my body... if i feel a thirst coming on i make sure i re-fuel... if i'm not thirsty, i don't drink anything... simple as that...


----------



## Robboe (Jun 17, 2003)

Drinking too much water can upset the electrolyte balance.

Unless you're getting noticable problems (like muscle cramps for instance), then you're probably replacing any lost ions from drinking a lot of water via your diet and any additional minerals you take.


----------



## HyDr8 (Jun 17, 2003)

32 OZ with creatine/protein sounds like a lot. I'd cut that in half.


----------



## TheIcon2 (Jun 17, 2003)

As Chicken DAddy said it can cause problems with your electrolytes.  On the other hand we are talking about major consumption of water.  There is such a thing as poisoning. It is called water intoxication.  Many inmates in penatentaries indulge in large quantities of water.  We are talking in excess of 2 gallons of water ina  very short amount of time.  If you drink on average a gallon of water a day you should in no way have any negative effects.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 17, 2003)

I absolutely LOVE water!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2003)

I drink 1.5 gallons a day plus 2 protein shakes, coffee and sometimes crystal light without any issues.  When you are drinking 5-6 L of water a day you should invest in an iron free Multi-mineral to take at the end of the to replace the minerals you depleted.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 17, 2003)

Ditto


----------



## y2gt (Jun 18, 2003)

thanks fo rthe answers all.  I'll stick to the gallon a day but spread it out a little better.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Drinking too much water can upset the electrolyte balance.
> 
> Unless you're getting noticable problems (like muscle cramps for instance), then you're probably replacing any lost ions from drinking a lot of water via your diet and any additional minerals you take.




Does consuming a lot of water actually cause muscle cramps? Thats the first Ive heard of that, but it would answer a lot of questions i have.

Ever since I started drinking water like crazy, I would get muscle cramps in the wierdest places. 

But they would HURT... really really hurt. For like two days. Everywhere, but more like places that Ive never had cramps before. Like on the right side of the back, or the neck, or the foot (for Pete's sake, thats the WORST) , or the quad. Even a crampy pain in the @ss (Literally - like the right butt cheek). Out of nowhere.. 

If its water, how is it causing this??  And if its not, what is?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2003)

Are you taking your multi-minerals?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

umm.. no.. the headaches kinda went away. should I be? thats why i have cramps?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 25, 2003)

Generally, if you up the water without upping the micronutrients (potassium in particular), then you can essentially "flush" some out, upsetting the balance.

The balance being basically sodium and potassium on either side of a membrane. There's a few more involved, but them two are the key ones.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

Lack of which one causes cramps?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 25, 2003)

Apologies, i should have mentioned that above. It's potassium loss that is usually a major problem regarding cramps. 

And basically upsetting any balance at all can cause problems.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2003)

there is no true scientific understanding of what causes cramps.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

ok.. 

 Thanks guys.. 

It was wierd when I got out of the shower one night and my foot was cramped up on the arch. Out of nowhere, and at a really wierd spot. And the right side of my back, underneath the shoulder blade...

My body misses bananas..


----------



## Robboe (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> there is no true scientific understanding of what causes cramps.




I was unaware of this.

However, drinking too much water can upset the sodium-potassium balance, which very much in theory now you've pointed it out, could cause cramps.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2003)

there is a lot of anecdotal info about cramps, such as water, potassium, etc., but no real science that I know of.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 25, 2003)

Me either.

For the most part it's a relatively boring topic, so doesn't particularly interest me enough to go into further reading.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks TCD - last night I bought a good multi-mineral with a good dosage of Potassium  Thanks for your advice


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jun 27, 2003)

I remember a time when I was dieting and drinking water heavily...I would actually drink almost 2 gallons a day in order to flush my system.

One time after working out, I was cramping so bad, I actually thought I was going to die. It was one of the worst feelings that I have ever felt.

It wasnt until someone told me that too much water can be detrimental to your health. 

Water is good but dont over do it like I have.


----------



## titans1854 (Jun 29, 2003)

when i try real hard i get a nasty crampon the arch of my foot. i also heard that drinking soda gave you muscle cramps. is that true?


----------

